# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month for December 2013

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website as the photo of the month for December! Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Bruce

P. Vittatus  :Smile:

----------


## maxQ

This "Hammy" my baby Amazon Milk Frog. 
Hammy was purchased from Mike with The Rain Forrest Junkies at The Hamburg Reptile Show in Hamburg, Pennsylvania.

----------


## bill

Sorry, couldn't resist posting some frog on frog porn lol mantella betsileo

----------

Bruce

----------


## Lynn

R imitator 'Varadero' depositing an infertile egg for her tadpole's 1st meal



-egg at her R '_heel_'
-tad swimming up to eat

----------



----------


## Heather

Agalychnis callidryas "Callie"  :Smile:

----------


## lindsayshocking

"Team Wiggles": Fuggles, Mr. Doctor Wiggles, and Aspartame (Spea multiplicata)

----------


## Gail

_Whites Tree Frog Litoria caerulea_

Shadrack, my female out of the trio.

----------


## Prymal Reptiles

Aruba's eyelids are made of lace!  <3

----------


## Gabou20

Amazon Milk Frog named Tingle  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Billy Oscar Burrows

Love the picture, I've always wanted to keep these frogs but for some reason I have never been able to find any here in the UK  :Frown:

----------


## Logan

I wish I took some good pictures of my Leopard Frog when I had here, but I only have my toads and an axolotl now. So, here's another picture of my toad. (Anaxyrus Americanus)

----------

